# Q9300 + Zalman 9700NT = Temp Problem



## dsubenni (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe nun den Freezer 7 CPU Kühler gegen meinen Zalman 9700NT getauscht, da ich nun endlich die verlorene Klämme zur befestigung gefunden habe..

Jedoch hatte ich erwartet die CPU (Intel Q9300) würde durch den Zalman Kühler bessere Temperaturen erreichen als knapp 48-58° ( im Idle ) bei Last geht die CPU auf 77° Grad was ja eindeutig zuviel ist. 

Everest sagt folgende Werte:

Core0: 57°
Core1: 55°
Core2: 55°
Core3: 56°

CPU: 48° 

und wieso liegt dieser Wert deutlich unter denen der Kerne?
Woran kann das liegen? Ich denke nicht das der Kühler zu schwach ist oder?

Gruß,
Ben


----------



## Thunder (16. Juli 2008)

hast du neue WLP drauf??was für welche verwendest du??und hast dus chon mal mit Coretemp gemessen???


----------



## dsubenni (16. Juli 2008)

Benutze die Wärmeleitpaste von Zalman, die mit dem Pinsel. Habe die natürlich neu aufgetragen.

Mit CoreTemp habe ich noch nicht gemessen. Mache ich aber jetzt.

EDIT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunder (16. Juli 2008)

also ich würd dir vorschlagen,den kühler nochmal ab zu machen,richtig sauber machen und nochmal den Anpressdruck zu überprüfen.das war jetzt die Temp im Idle??richtig???


----------



## xTc (16. Juli 2008)

dsubenni schrieb:


> Benutze die Wärmeleitpaste von Zalman, die mit dem Pinsel. Habe die natürlich neu aufgetragen.




Da nimmste am besten andere. Die Creme von Zalman is auch nicht toll. Hab selber keine guten Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


Gruß


----------



## dsubenni (16. Juli 2008)

Ja die Temperaturen waren im Idle. sieht man ja auch da, 3 Kerne -> 0% Auslastung.

Welche Wärmeleitpaste denn?


----------



## Thunder (16. Juli 2008)

Oh sry noch drauf geguckt ^^

hast du Arctic Silver 5 oder ähnliches bei dir????


----------



## dsubenni (16. Juli 2008)

Hm ne, aber werd ich mir dann wohl kaufen müssen...
Kann ja so nicht weiter laufen...


----------



## stadler5 (16. Juli 2008)

du kanst eigentlich die Tj max auf 95 setzen also etwa 10 grad abziehen.

cpu: 22

cpu1: 38

cpu2: 40

cpu3: 39

cpu4: 45


----------



## dsubenni (16. Juli 2008)

sind das jetzt deine Werte mit gleichem Kühler und Prozessor?


----------



## Svenne (16. Juli 2008)

Mach mal ein bild vom Wärmeleitpastenabdruck 

Aslo ich hatte auch mal den selben Kühler mit der gleichen wlp und konnte nichts negatives über die paste sagen aber die temps sind net normal hatte die gleichen temps wie du im idle bei maximaler auslastung

vllt haste ja zu viel wlp draufgetan


----------



## lordofthe1337 (16. Juli 2008)

bei mir funktioniert die za(hnmann)lmancreme einwandfrei. mein E6850@3,5Ghz schwitzt im Idle bei ca. 36°, unter bei Last ca.54°C mit nem 9700LED auf niedrigster stufe die mit dem fanmate möglich ist.


----------



## dsubenni (16. Juli 2008)

Wärmeleitpastenabdruck -> heisst ich soll den Kühler abnehmen und das fotografieren?? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Thunder (16. Juli 2008)

richtig,du drückst den kühler mit frischer paste auf die cpu und nimmst ihn wieder ab und dann machst du nen bild,


----------



## dsubenni (16. Juli 2008)

Habe das nun mal gemacht, da war fast nirgendwo Leitpaste, am Kühler selber war fast garnichts, habe nun neu verschmiert aktuelle Temps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Katastrophe!!


----------



## Thunder (16. Juli 2008)

ist der Boden so konkav???glaub ich nich.was ist mit dem anpressdruck???hast du die WLP auf Prozi und Kühler geschmiert???


----------



## dsubenni (16. Juli 2008)

Ja, habe auf beides geschmiert. Ich werde mir neue WLP kaufen, ich glaube die ist mitlerweile zu hart,.. kann sie kaum noch verteilen trotz Pinsel... Dann dürfte das problem wohl behoben sein.


----------



## unti20 (17. Juli 2008)

hmm würd ich dir dringends empfehlen, denn mein Q6600 läuft mit dem kühler auf ner VCore von 1,55 V mit guten 45° max. 
Es müsste doch eig bei dem Kühler so ne kleine dose mit WLP dabei gewesen sein? falls du die nicht schon probiert hast, würd ich die nehmen die is nämlich echt mal richtig top


----------



## dsubenni (17. Juli 2008)

Die nutze ich ja, die mit diesem Pinsel zum verstreichen? Wenn ja nun ist die auch leer, habe die aber auch schon oft genutzt... also viel streich ich da nie rauf.

Habe mir nun ein Flüssigmetall Wärmeleit Pad bestelllt, mal sehen ob das was bringt.


----------



## Klutten (17. Juli 2008)

Das Pad ist in deinem Fall erst einmal nicht empfehlenswert. So lange wie du noch nicht herausgefunden hast, ob der Abdruck zwischen CPU und Kühler einwandfrei und vollständig ist, solltest du auf das Pad verzichten. Dieses ist nämlich nicht dazu gedacht "große" Entfernungen zu überbrücken. Hast du große Differenzen zwischen den beiden Teilen, funktioniert das Pad genau so wenig, wie deine jetzige Paste. Der IHS ist qualitativ leider bei vielen Prozessoren sehr unterschiedlich.

Nachteil -> du riskierst einen Defekt und das Pad ist nicht wiederverwendbar.

Daher erst mal einen Abdruck machen. Schmiere irgendwas hauchdünn auf die CPU (dafür geht alles, was einen Abdruck hinterlässt, im Zweifelsfall auch Handcreme) und presse sie dann einmal leicht gegen den Kühlerboden. Dieser Abdruck muss vollständig sein. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, poste das Bild hier.

Ist der Abdruck gut, kannst du das Pad verwenden. Ansonsten solltest du eine Paste benutzen.


----------



## dsubenni (17. Juli 2008)

Ok, dann versuch ich das mit der Creme.- Kann ja nichts kaputt gehen??

Wie ist eigentlich der maximale Spannungswert den man einstellen sollte? 

Meiner liegt momentan bei 1.1250v?


----------



## Klutten (17. Juli 2008)

Natürlich machst du nix kaputt - du sollst die CPU ja auch nicht so einbauen. Wenns dir Spaß macht nimm Nutella, das kannst später ablecken. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Natürlich machst du nix kaputt - du sollst die CPU ja auch nicht so einbauen. Wenns dir Spaß macht nimm Nutella, das kannst später ablecken. ^^


 
he he he   Lecker.

Das Problem mit dem WLP hatte ich auch. Habe ja gerade erst viermal einen Kühler eingebaut. Das mit dem Abdruck habe ich auch gemacht, half. Denk aber daran, nicht zuviel WLP zu nehmen. Es wäre ärgerlich, wenn etwas davon auf das Mainboard tropft (oder später, wenn es warm wird) und du deshalb Schäden am Board hast.

Ich benutze Arctic Silver Silver 5. Leitet gut, ist streichfähig und zäh genug, ohne je zu weich zu werden. Nimm den Fingernagel des kleines Fingers als Haltepunkt. Die Menge an WLP, die draufpasst, ohne Haut zu berühren reicht in der Regel auch aus.


----------



## dsubenni (18. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Tipps.


Und wie siehts mit der Spannung aus? Wo liegt da das Limit?


----------



## Thunder (18. Juli 2008)

spannung einfach auf Auto stellen.


----------



## dsubenni (18. Juli 2008)

Sobald das Kühlproblem behoben ist, sollte Übertakten ja auch kein Problem sein.
Und dann muss ich an den Spannungswerten nichts ändern wenn es auf Auto steht?


----------



## Thunder (18. Juli 2008)

naja den neuen Quad's darf man glaub ich sowieso nich so viel spannung verabreichen, d.h. wenn du noch Ocen willst kann es sein das du sie anheben musst,kommt aber auch drauf an wie weit du gehen willst.


----------



## dsubenni (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe nun mal dieses Liquid Metal Pad getestet....

Idle Temperatur: 66°

Ich hatte vorher mit Arctic Silver 5 nen Test gemacht, damit lag die Idle Temperatur bei 46°.

Also langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter... Der Abrdruck von der Paste war vollständig. Und daher dachte ich gegen einen Test von diesem Pad spricht nichts.


----------



## Klutten (25. Juli 2008)

Hast du das Pad auch richtig eingebrannt? Bis es richtig funktioniert, sind zu Anfang recht hohe Temperaturen nötig. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere bis zu 80°C. Um diese Temperaturen zu erreichen gibt es recht unorthodoxe Methoden wie Lüfter abklemmen...

Mir ist das ganze Thema aber etwas heikel. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## dsubenni (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe nun mal das Mainboard getauscht, vom Asus P5N-D zum MSI P7N SLI Platinum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso sind die Kern temperaturen so hoch? Ist das normal?

-----------

Nun dachte ich mir, bei der CPU Temperatur OCen zu können, doch leider kann ich nicht mal 2750 Mhz realisieren, mit dem P5N-D gingen locker die 3000mhz. Woran kann das liegen? 

Welches der beiden Boards ist besser? (Brauche hilfe bei der Entscheidung ob ich das reparierte P5N-D wieder einbaue, oder das P7N von MSI drin lasse.)
Bis jetzt finde ich das Board sehr bescheiden, auf grund der Unfähigkeit SLI X16 zu realisieren. + Punkt fürs P5N-D. In Crysis hab ich seit dem Mainboard tausch nur noch 20fps vorher hatte ich ca 35fps (SLI). Kann das an SLI X8 liegen??

Grüße 
Ben


----------



## dsubenni (31. Juli 2008)

Hat niemand eine Idee??


----------



## Rico-3000 (1. August 2008)

habe bei dem wetter aber auch große temp probleme mit meiner cpu... 49°C im idle... mit zalman cnps 9500 at (2300 rpm)... denke mal das dass an den voll-kupferkühlern liegt... sind wohl nicht so toll für son wetter... mein bruder hat das gleiche problem... meine graka 8800gtx (G80) liegt auch bei 60°C im windows betrieb ( vf 1000 led ) bei ca.1500rpm...


----------



## monster23 (3. August 2008)

Die Temps sind eigentlich soweit in Ordnung, wennst bessere Temperaturen haben willst rate ich dir einfach mal schaun ob der Kühler ordentlich oben sitzt oder ob du genug aber nicht zuviel Wärmeleitpaste darauf geschmiert hast ansonsten kann ich dir nur zu einem Noctua NHF 12 raten da ich den selber habe und diesen auf eineme Q9300er sitzen gehabt habe. Vorallem die Temps die du da hast hatte ich auf meinem OCt auf 3,4 Gig und das aber nur unter Vollast, über 60 Grad bin ich aber nie gekommen


----------

